# The Ten Commandments of Horses



## kmacdougall (Feb 12, 2010)

Awww I really liked that! Especially "I'm powerful enough to hurt you but choose not to".. so true!


----------



## roro (Aug 14, 2009)

I've decided that my horse is an atheist.


----------



## thunderhooves (Aug 9, 2009)

roro said:


> I've decided that my horse is an atheist.


Me too, roro.
Cute vid, but something in it screamed "I'm a member of PETA and a vegan, and I don't ride horses in any way but Parelli".
There was a thread that said if most horses were sold suddenly, as long as you give them a nice place, good treatment, and strong leadership, they won't care. Some horses aren't like that,though.
i like this vid better:




*/soapbox*
I am not hijacking your thread, just stating MHO.


----------



## HorsesAreForever (Nov 9, 2007)

This is a video of mine:

Im not a vegan [wth?]
I have nothing to do with peta.

I made this video because I found these 10 commandments on this forum and fell in love with the concept and felt like it needed to be put into a video. 

I do both Parelli and traditional training. But idk what that has to do with my video?

Im glad a few of you liked it


----------



## thunderhooves (Aug 9, 2009)

Because that's what I would think someone who does Parelli would make.
This is why mine and roro's horses are atheists,lol.
Cute vid,though! I like the concept!


----------



## HorsesAreForever (Nov 9, 2007)

Either way, I'm glad you enjoyed the video to some extent  

atheist or not haha


----------



## speedy da fish (May 7, 2009)

thunderhooves said:


> Me too, roro.
> Cute vid, but something in it screamed "I'm a member of PETA and a vegan, and I don't ride horses in any way but Parelli".
> There was a thread that said if most horses were sold suddenly, as long as you give them a nice place, good treatment, and strong leadership, they won't care. Some horses aren't like that,though.
> i like this vid better:
> ...


i love this video!


----------



## nirvana (Sep 14, 2009)

thunderhooves said:


> Me too, roro.
> Cute vid, but something in it screamed "I'm a member of PETA and a vegan, and I don't ride horses in any way but Parelli".
> There was a thread that said if most horses were sold suddenly, as long as you give them a nice place, good treatment, and strong leadership, they won't care. Some horses aren't like that,though.
> i like this vid better:
> ...


I like that video too. I highly disagree with you. When I went on vacation for 10 days. I brought my horse over to my friends house and barn. The paddock was the same size with the same set up, and even same hay. Not to mention he was moved WITH his pasturemate. My friend had a beautiful place, treates all her animals beautifuly, and is a strong leader. In fact she is probably one of the best horse owners I know. The stress of not seeing me for that length of time was so high it caused Trooper to have a Uveitis flare up.
Yes over time the horse will love, trust and appreciate their new owner. But you dont think the first week or so wouldn't be somewhat hard on them?
Never in the video did it say anything about not riding horses. It simply states something that I believe ALL riders should be aware of: before you go and punish me for doing wrong mayby should check to see there isnt something thats bothering me. 

_HorsesAreForever_ I love your video! I think it is quite lovely and speeks understanding horse owner.


----------



## ponyboy (Jul 24, 2008)

thunderhooves said:


> Me too, roro.
> There was a thread that said if most horses were sold suddenly, as long as you give them a nice place, good treatment, and strong leadership, they won't care. Some horses aren't like that,though.


That's because animals live in the present.

Loved the video... and I'm not a vegan either.


----------



## RiddlesDarkAngel5 (Jun 2, 2009)

great video! it's so true =)


----------



## masatisan (Jan 12, 2009)

I've seen that (or almost that) exact same thing in my vets office. It's not aimed at horses, it's for any person who shares their life with any animal.


----------



## Tennessee (Dec 7, 2008)

Awwww. I don't know why it made me so emotional, but this video made me tear up. 

I thought of my late gelding Trigger(who passed at only six years old thanks to his previous owners ongoing abuse, mistreatment, and malnurishment that couldn't be fixed) who was like my child. 

Great video.


----------



## veganchick (Mar 4, 2009)

thunderhooves said:


> Me too, roro.
> Cute vid, but something in it screamed "I'm a member of PETA and a vegan, and I don't ride horses in any way but Parelli".
> There was a thread that said if most horses were sold suddenly, as long as you give them a nice place, good treatment, and strong leadership, they won't care. Some horses aren't like that,though.
> i like this vid better:
> ...


What the HECK? Could you maybe stop dissing vegans? They aren't all like that! I train horses for a living and they aren't all natural, in fact most are ridden with full tack and bits. Just ease up a bit, Okay?


----------



## veganchick (Mar 4, 2009)

Adorable video, though!


----------

